# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  المريخ هزم الجمال الليلة وقدم لوحة فريدة

## نادرالداني

*جميل ان نرى المريخ بهذا الجمال وبهذا الظهور الجميل والاجمل ان تستمتع باخوة الملك فيصل وهم ينثرون الفرح والابداع في الملاعب السودانية طولا وعرضا شمالا وجنوبا شرقا وغرباً .
حق علينا ان نتغزل في المريخ فكما نلوم لاعبيه عندما يقصروا في ادائهم فاننا اليوم نعطيهم حقهم كاملا غير منقوص ولان الابداع شئ جميل فالمريخ اليوم ظهر اجمل من الابداع .
وفي مباراته امام هلال كادوقلي اليوم هزم الابداع ذات نفسه وقدم لوحة ابداعية وتشكيلية بارعة استطاع من خلالها المريخ ان يرسم كل اشكال الجمال ويسحر لاعبوه المستطيل الاخضر .
المريخ اليوم فعل كل شئ في كرة القدم صال وجال لاعبوه في كل شبر من ارضية الملعب وقدموا مردوداً جميلا ورائعا وطبقوا خطة مدربهم على اكمل وجه فنالوا الاشادة والتقدير من كل الجماهير المريخية التي شاهدت اللقاء واكدوا تفوقهم وتقدمهم في هذه البطولة بقوة واصرار وعزيمة .
المريخ اليوم محا لاعبوه كل عيوبهم التي بدؤها في الدوري الممتاز ابتداءاً من البطء في نقل الكرة ونهاية باضاعة الفرص السهلة امام المرمي كل تلك العيوب وغيرها لم نشاهدها اليوم كذلك لم نشاهدها في مباراة جزيرة الفيل وهذا يعني ان المريخ يسير من الاحسن الى الافضل وهذه ميزة تحسب للاعبي المريخ لان اصرارهم على تحسين الاداء كان واضحاً منذ مباراة الاتحاد ودمدني مروراً بالجزيرة ثم اخيرا بهلال الجبال فارتفعت وتيرة الاداء بصورة سريعة جدا وهذا نابع من شئ في دواخل اللاعبين الذين كانوا مصرين على تاكيد ذاتهم وتجويد لعبهم في ارضية الملعب بالاضافة الى ظهور البصمة التدريبية البدرية على ادائهم القوي الجميل والذي امتزج بروح الفريق والمواصلة من اجل تقديم كل ما هو جميل في كرة القدم .
نعم انها متعة كرة القدم وجمالها ومتعتها تكون اجمل عندما يؤديها المريخ بهذا السحر الآخاذ فكم من مرات ومرات امتعنا المريخ وكم من مرات ومرات قدم لاعبوه مباريات مازالت عالقة بالاذهان لكن لاعبي المريخ في الفترات الماضية صاموا عن كل ذلك ولم يقدموا لنا نصف ما كانوا يقدمونه من اداء جميل الا انهم استفادوا من كل اخطائهم السابقة وعادوا عوداً حميداً مستطاب .

لله درك يا مريخ السعد 
صلت وجلت في الميدان وما هماك احد

مريخنا الجميل ابدعت في الميدان 
اصالة وفن وكمان عنفوان

المريخ جماله ببين وقت الشدائد 
قوة واساس متين ما هو حايد 

المريخ اداء رجولي وفتية في الميعاد
صولات وجولات تاكيد جدارة وكمان اسعاد

المريخ هزم الجمال الليلة وقدم لينا لوحة فريدة
اصلوا الجمال الليلة قال خليت المتعة للفارس البجيدة 



*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووووور حبيبنا نادر ومبروووووووووووك علينا جلافيط الجبال
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
ومبرووووو ك للزعيم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكوووووووووووور اخي نادر فقد ابدعت كما ابدع لاعبي المريخ 
تخريمه 
انا راجي يوم بكره بي فارق الصبر اشان اقراء اعمده اللذين لايرون شئيا جميلا في البدري
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لك التجله الاخ نادر مبروك لنا جميعا هذا الانتصار الرائع ونرجو دائما التوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*ساااااااااكوهاااااااا جنّ..!!!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

ساااااااااكوهاااااااا جنّ..!!!



هههههههههههههههههههه والله صحي يااوب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أجمل شئ فى الزعيم أن لاعبى الزعيم لنهاية المباراة بكونوا فى حالة هجوم متواصل مهما 

كانت نتيجة المباراة النزعه الهجوميه بتكون حاضره
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*ساكوواها   نجم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب جدا نادر الرائع
كالعادة ابداعات وروائع في حب الزعيم حبيب الملايين ونوارة السودان ومنارته الرياضية الاولى
تسلم يارائع
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكوووووور يا استاذ علي هذه الدرر الرائعه... انه مريخ الجمال فعلا وقولا..!!
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*رائع يا استاذ نادر 
نادر يا استاذ رائع

---------------------
حقيقة مفروض المنتديات المريخية تصدر صحيفة أو حتى إنشاء قناة رياضية 
وليه لا الإمكانيات الشايفه في المنتديات راقية وأفضل من كثير من الصحف
                        	*

----------

